# Water Tank?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Got a call today to paint a large water tank for a small town near me. Used to paint the big tanks at the oil refineries in California. OSHA and safety nightmare. 
Pretty sure i am going to decline, just don't have the safety gear or time now. Just want to gather some info first from the collective brains here!
Safety Requirements?
Coating types?
Regulations? It is the sole water source for town.
I have not even looked at it yet.
I'm off to google!
TIA


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Got a call today to paint a large water tank for a small town near me. Used to paint the big tanks at the oil refineries in California. OSHA and safety nightmare.
> Pretty sure i am going to decline, just don't have the safety gear or time now. Just want to gather some info first from the collective brains here!
> Safety Requirements?
> Coating types?
> ...


I cant think that it would be much different from Ca(rules/regs)epoxy coatings (interior) by iternational-devoe and such.U might need your blasters and painters to carry certs though.btw i have five new hand held w/hook explosion proof lights @ $.125ea or 500 for all if u decide to do job and need them.do they want interior or exterior or both.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would check with Wolverine and see what he recommends for this type of coating.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> I cant think that it would be much different from Ca(rules/regs)epoxy coatings (interior) by iternational-devoe and such.U might need your blasters and painters to carry certs though.btw i have five new hand held w/hook explosion proof lights @ $.125ea or 500 for all if u decide to do job and need them.do they want interior or exterior or both.


oh yhea most of these types of jobs have already been speced out so they have already made the decision as to what types of materials and procedures U will use.piece of cake if u done this stuff before.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The only thing I know about painting water towers is pranking the news guys into thinking thats whats next on the schedule................Wonderful prank, love when they say they'll have no problem doing that kinda work. Then the relief in their face when they find they were PUNKED.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> The only thing I know about painting water towers is pranking the news guys into thinking thats whats next on the schedule................Wonderful prank, love when they say they'll have no problem doing that kinda work. Then the relief in their face when they find they were PUNKED.


What's scary about painting a water tower? You're not afraid of heights are you Tim? :whistling2:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> I cant think that it would be much different from Ca(rules/regs)epoxy coatings (interior) by iternational-devoe and such.U might need your blasters and painters to carry certs though.btw i have five new hand held w/hook explosion proof lights @ $.125ea or 500 for all if u decide to do job and need them.do they want interior or exterior or both.


Sold the explosion proof lights about 2 hours ago for 500 bucks,and it was kind of funny to see as he ran to pay me.u cant say i did not give any of youz here 1st shot @ it.the co.that bought them does yachts sandblasting/painting on the san diego bay front and knew what they where getting.a great deal.:drink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The only experience I have with painting water towers was after midnight, dressed all in black, armed with Krylon, at college, stoned.

_Safety Requirements?_ Common sense

_Coating types?_ Spray enamel - white (on green tank)

_Regulations? _ OSHA and Bucknell U didn't give me any - I took that responsibility on my own.

_It is the sole water source for town. _ This was the college's sole water source, and it plain view. And for some reason many people knew it was I who wrote "BMTD" on it. 

Advice? Have some comfortable shoes for rung climbing, have one arm strong enough to hang on while painting, shake the can before climbing, pick a moonless night, and make sure your tip is clear.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

:blink:


vermontpainter said:


> I would check with Wolverine and see what he recommends for this type of coating.


 
Ahem... he does floors.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> Got a call today to paint a large water tank for a small town near me. Used to paint the big tanks at the oil refineries in California. OSHA and safety nightmare.
> Pretty sure i am going to decline, just don't have the safety gear or time now. Just want to gather some info first from the collective brains here!
> Safety Requirements?
> Coating types?
> ...


 
We painted the water towers in the town our plant is located in. I'll find out what to use and let you know.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I passed on it. No time and don't have the proper gear.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

RCP said:


> Thanks, I passed on it. No time and don't have the proper gear.


Good call unless you can get the $$ for gear and training for your guys:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Formulator said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> Ahem... he does floors.


Uh, actually his company deals with coatings for tank and pipe linings, secondary containment, specialty coatings, adhesives and other custom solutions, in addition to badass floor coatings. Check out their website.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Uh, actually his company deals with coatings for tank and pipe linings, secondary containment, specialty coatings, adhesives and other custom solutions, in addition to badass floor coatings. Check out their website.


Ohh.. nice. I looked at his site before, I musta missed it and just saw the floor coatings.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Your probably better off. 

If the interior is col-tar, you'd have to blast it off to white metal(SP 5), and that's nasty. Col-tar burns like hell. The replacement coating would have to be spec'ed for contact with potable water, Devoe's 233 epoxy for example.

The exteriors usually can be pressure washed with a cleaning agent, scuffed with sand paper, spot primed with an epoxy material, and finish coated with either a polyurethane,or in some cases an acrylic DTM.

I rely on my Industrial paint Reps. They have all the answers.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP, those refineries where nasty places to work in. I did my time in the Bay Area.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, the memories of being "gassed" and having a safety guy on every man!


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

is it a ground storage tank? probably zinc primer and 2 coats epoxy interior. zinc primer epoxy intermediate and polyurethane exterior. you want to sub it out?


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

If the interior is col-tar, you'd have to blast it off to white metal(SP 5), and that's nasty. Col-tar burns like hell. The replacement coating would have to be spec'ed for contact with potable water, Devoe's 233 epoxy for example.

The exteriors usually can be pressure washed with a cleaning agent, scuffed with sand paper, spot primed with an epoxy material, and finish coated with either a polyurethane,or in some cases an acrylic DTM.

I rely on my Industrial paint Reps. They have all the answers.

Coal tar is usually used for wastewater. but it does burn like hell. exteriors hold up better to a full blast and repaint. spot priming and touchup is a never ending job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Heard today they went with a guy who bid it for 2500, prep and paint exterior only
I have seen/redone this guys work. I think he is way over his head.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are this apprehensive before you even bid the project, I'd let it go. We all know that its better to avoid a problem than deal with the aftermath if sh*! goes down.


----------



## pekin painter (Mar 23, 2009)

If you don't have the equip or insurance. Then I wouldn't even mess with it . If you are using col -tar or any epoxy it needs to be mixed just right or it won't cure. Then you have a water contamination and alot of lawsuits. It happened in Benson Ill.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> Heard today they went with a guy who bid it for 2500, prep and paint exterior only
> I have seen/redone this guys work. I think he is way over his head.


WOW.... :laughing: WOW. 





:lol: :no:


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

I was just in a class with an arborist who was required to take a lead hazard class because all the trees and soil around a water tank that hadbeen sandblasted had high leavels of lead. Some commercial jobs still use leadpaint.So along with all the other headaches with this job this could be another one.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

RCP said:


> Heard today they went with a guy who bid it for 2500, prep and paint exterior only
> I have seen/redone this guys work. I think he is way over his head.



I think it was a good plan to turn it down.

In a couple days a job with less variables and question marks will come along.

Besides, you create your own reality. The more of that type of work you do, the more you will get, and the more it takes you away from the kind of work you want to do. 

I know a guy who never works more than 5 miles from his home. I asked him how he does that. He said when I got a job offer in "such and such" I turned it down. And when I got a job offer in "such and such" I turned it down.

He now has about 30-40 core customers and he stays busy with them all within a 5 mile radius while the rest of us are slugging it out on the interstate, or other congestion points.

Focus on the work you want to do, and where you want to do it.

This is will make life much more enjoyable, and profitable.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No regrets on turning it down last year!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> Heard today they went with a guy who bid it for 2500, prep and paint exterior only
> I have seen/redone this guys work. I think he is way over his head.


honestly.. what do these people think when they hire such cheap jobs? I mean what do they HONESTLY think they are going to get for that money????? Cripes!


----------

